# Merchant Services



## nickrd1234 (Mar 9, 2013)

HI guys, has anyone ever had problems excepting large company credit cards with PayPal. I just recently setup a website about a month ago and alot of CSX Transportation wokers have tried buying shirts from me but PayPal will not except their company credit cards. Has anyone ever had this problem? Do I need to setup another way to except money. Do you guys think their cards are setup not to work with Paypal? I just have to figure out a way to make it work. They cant give me a check, the only way is their company card. Anyhelp would be great!
Thanks


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

You may need to set up a merchant account with your bank to accept their cards. I think some business cards can have restrictions on purchases and paypal might be one of them.


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, some large companies have restrictions placed on employee cards so purchases that don't appear to be in the normal course of business are not accepted. I had that with paypal several times.


----------



## nickrd1234 (Mar 9, 2013)

clsgraphics2100 said:


> Yes, some large companies have restrictions placed on employee cards so purchases that don't appear to be in the normal course of business are not accepted. I had that with paypal several times.


Thanks. Do you think a service like Merchant Warehouse would be better than bank. I heard rates might be less. and they also use www.authorize.net to handle credit card processing so I want have to worry about someone hacking my site. I would rather them handle than me. Or do you guys know of someone else.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you talked to Paypal and found out why they are declining this particular card? You may run into the same with other payment processors. I would stick with paypal as they make many things easier and well integrated along with strong customer service.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

nickrd1234 said:


> Thanks. Do you think a service like Merchant Warehouse would be better than bank. I heard rates might be less. and they also use www.authorize.net to handle credit card processing so I want have to worry about someone hacking my site. I would rather them handle than me. Or do you guys know of someone else.


Check with your bank, you will probably still use Auth.net with your banks merchant account. I've been using Chase Paymentech & Authorize.net for years and love it. I have no complaints at all.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

nickrd1234 said:


> Thanks. Do you think a service like Merchant Warehouse would be better than bank. I heard rates might be less. and they also use www.authorize.net to handle credit card processing so I want have to worry about someone hacking my site. I would rather them handle than me. Or do you guys know of someone else.


It's been my experience that going through a reseller of merchant services is generally cheaper and much faster than working directly with a bank... although, maybe that's changed recently? Usually, the sellers deal with multiple vendors, which will allow you to compare rates.

Also, if you can help it, you're better off having a third party store the credit card details so than you can minimize any PCI compliance issues.


----------



## DesignVintage (Apr 24, 2013)

Your buyer must add his email address to the companies Paypal profile, then it will allow them to purchase. I have encountered this many times...... Very frustrating!!!!!! Every person with a company card( who wants to purchase with paypal) needs to have their email on the account.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

hostingdiva said:


> It's been my experience that going through a reseller of merchant services is generally cheaper and much faster than working directly with a bank...


In some cases that's true. I looked at setting things up through a few locally owned banks and it ended up being much more expensive than Chase.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a pretty useful site (see link below) that compares different processors/merch account providers.

We are in the middle of setting up with "Best Merchant Rates" as I write this. They seem to be the best deal going.

Best Credit Card Processors | Compare by Rates, Fees, and Ratings


----------



## ronyraskhit (Jul 31, 2013)

you are from which country ? because paypal have country specific restrictions also . . you can try 2checkout , its good . .


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

When I first started in business I rented space from the local Harley-Davidson dealer. He allowed me to use his credit card processing system to receive payments. I had a customer that was using his corporate credit card to make a legitimate purchase,a gift to a retiring employee. To make a long story short, His card was set up by the company he worked for and the credit card company not to allow purchases that didn't appear to be in the normal course of business, ie the Harley-Davidson dealer.


----------



## Bluegecko (Jun 29, 2013)

the easiest and cheapest route is to use paypal merchant services. for only $5 a month, you can use their gateway just like a regular merchant gateway through a bank. no one will know you are using paypal, as it doesn't take them off your site and works across most major shopping carts. a regular gateway is going to cost you hundreds of dollars a month, as they have minimums you must meet, and if your sales volume isn't high enough it will get expensive,


----------



## feemelvis (Sep 4, 2013)

I've had good luck with Heartland. They have great service, which was important for me.

Heartland Payment Systems - Credit Card Processing - Payment Processing

Jason


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Braintree and transfirst are great.


----------

